# Your most surprising lights?



## AutoTech (Sep 17, 2011)

Bit of an odd one.. Was thinking the other day about lights you get that surprise you. When I say surprise, that could be a good or a bad surprise!

For example I bought myself a new jetbeam BA20 for work and wasn't impressed as such, just seemed 'ok' must say I'm dissapointed with the supposed 270lm!

The other day I bought myself a Klarus ST10, it was a total unplanned purchase and I've never really liked the look of them. It was 2nd hand and cheap (hence the purchase)

It really surprised me, an awesome little light! Love the 2nd button and UI on the light, and what a great output it has for only 140lm on a single AA cell. It has a really nice beam too. It got me straight onto looking for a new Klarus! If this is what a single aa can do, I've got to see a 2xcr123 klarus.

So, that was my surprising light! A little light I'd seen online and dismissed for it's single aa power and relatively low output suddenly became awesome.

Anyone else got a memorable surprise story? I'm talking something you were like.. "meh, I'll get it anyway" then.. "sheesh, this is awesome. Got my new edc"

And, yes I am bored :thumbsup:


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

The Thrunite Neutron was that light for me. Initially I won a 2AA version and it took some time for it to get to me. I expected to just put the light away and never use it again. To my surprise it was the light which had the beam pattern I was looking for. A wide spread that reminds me of my Zebralight H501. 

I now have six Neutrons in AA and 2AA and cool/neutral versions plus a spare CR123 body if I want to use it. The only problem I have had is with the clicky on a Neutral 1C version not functioning when it arrived from the States. I replaced it with a Quark regular clicky and it now functions perfectly. That was my first ever switch repair and compared to the modding ability of some of the people on this board that is nothing but I was very pleased I managed it. I normally have very little mechanical aptitude!


----------



## mattevt (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

Surefire E1e surprises me every time I use it.. It's a tiny light and only 15 incan lumens. But I just love it. It's the light I go to the most. It's enough light for 80% of the times I need a flash light.


----------



## AaronG (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

For me it was the Fenix E05. I bought the first one for my Dad as a birthday gift. He liked it so much that I bought another one for my father in law. Then I was so impressed that I bought one for myself! 

At first I thought it would be an ok non-flashaholic light because it was a simple, regulated, single level light. It ended up displacing my stainless steel revo because I usually use the revo in medium or high anyway and the multiple twisting was getting annoying. The E05 output is just a little bump from the revo medium which is perfect and the flood beam is more useful.


----------



## gcbryan (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

I think maybe the Zebralight H51f. I was expecting to like it but was concerned that I might not like the UI or some other aspects. It's turned out to be my favorite light.

Regarding not being able to edit the title. I think if you hit "edit" and then "advanced" the advanced lets you edit the title as well.


----------



## THE_dAY (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

I was recently pleasantly surprised by one of my older lights. 
Its an Arc 4 (1xCR123) that has a custom single mode driver modded by a former member. 
What surprised me was how much of a battery vampire this thing really is. 
My Nautilus used to be my CR123 drainer and recently I installed the supposedly dead battery from the Nautilus into the Arc 4 and it lit up pretty bright for a dead cell and stayed lit for hours and hours.


----------



## AutoTech (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*



gcbryan said:


> Regarding not being able to edit the title. I think if you hit "edit" and then "advanced" the advanced lets you edit the title as well.


 
Got it, thanks.


----------



## Be-Seen Triker (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

I've had some level of surprise in most of the lights I have received lately. Foremost is probably the 504B silver host. Probably the prettiest light in my collection so I bought a KAN-28 switch for it and a coated lens. And it now sports the GITD tailcap rubber.

Next surprise is the versatility of my little no-name zoomies. 18650 running Q5's. They are very compact and have performed flawlessly. I've thrown every battery in them and they all fit. I get no mode-changes even though they see a lot of vibration. I can't seem to beat them for their purpose as be-seen lighting for my recumbent trike.

Last but certainly not least was a unwelcome surprise at 1st but it turned out pretty darn good in the end. I got a V-Shark XM-L T6 that was seriously under driven... that was the sad part... but an upgrade to a 2.8A NANJG driver and the same quality KAN-28 switch turned this light into my best thrower yet. I think my wife has claimed it as her own 

I'm in the process of upgrading my zoomies. One down! They make great hosts too :laughing:


----------



## jorgen (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

The beauty and utility of my Peak QTC Eiger. 
I bought it because I wanted a brass flashlight, for some time, but, a single level light just wasn't a priority and I found the Peak options confusing. Along comes the QTC technology, which Curt was quick to adapt and adopt in his lights and suddenly Peak lights were much more interesting.
I my light from RMSK and the big surprise was the beautiful flood beam, which is as nice as I have ever seen. I am a fan of even illumination, and this light and my more recently purchased El Capitan are now my favorite in their category.


----------



## run4jc (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

Interesting thread - great idea. My biggest surprise(s)? First: The $13 Fenix E01. Not that I should have been surprised - there have been many who shared their appreciation of this little light, but I confess that I was a bit of a snob. Shame on me. It's simple, cheap, bullet proof, and after the "Scout Treatment" (see here) it has a decent little beam.

Second: The Zebralight SC30W. How in the world do they do it? Small, great user interface, great beam, but the biggest surprise, how TOUGH this little bugger is. I beat the 'you-know-what' out of one over here, and it survived beautifully, and I still carry it. And the goodness carries over to their full line.

Incidentally, I'm interested in jorgen's comments as I have 3 Peaks on the way!

UPDATE - The 17500 momentary press QTC Logan is awesome, the AAA High CRI Stainless QTC Eiger is very awesome, but that 10180 Stainless QTC Eiger XPG is just astonishing. Oh, sure - the run time probably won't be much, but to see 210 lumen come out of that little keychain light is just amazing.


----------



## kaichu dento (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

The never ending surprise to me is that after buying lights ranging from McGizmo's and Spy's, not to mention many, many Ra/HDS lights, my favorite beam pattern comes from the relatively inexpensive warm version of the Quark MiNi AA. Another big surprise comes every time I turn it on high, although that surprise comes second to the first time I turned my Draco on high out in the woods!


----------



## AutoTech (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*



run4jc said:


> Interesting thread - great idea. My biggest surprise(s)? First: The $13 Fenix E01. Not that I should have been surprised - there have been many who shared their appreciation of this little light, but I confess that I was a bit of a snob. Shame on me. It's simple, cheap, bullet proof, and after the "Scout Treatment" (see here) it has a decent little beam.
> 
> Second: The Zebralight SC30W. How in the world do they do it? Small, great user interface, great beam, but the biggest surprise, how TOUGH this little bugger is. I beat the 'you-know-what' out of one over here, and it survived beautifully, and I still carry it. And the goodness carries over to their full line.
> 
> Incidentally, I'm interested in jorgen's comments as I have 3 Peaks on the way!


 
Read your torture thread the other day, very entertaining :thumbsup:


----------



## yowzer (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

Crelant 7G2-N. Not a light I would have considered buying, but I won it in a giveway at a CPF meet-up last spring and after using it a bit, like it a lot. Well built, bright, good beam with decent throw yet ample spill, good runtime. Crelant's first light, the AA-powered 7G1 got a few reviews, but this 2xCR123/18650 bigger version hasn't gotten any attention at all, and I don't think the company has put out any more lights since. Shame.


----------



## fl0t (Sep 18, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

The lights that have surprised me the most are: My first Surefire, which was a 6P incan. Wow! this light can throw and has tons of light for a 65 lumen light. Then I bought a Torchlab triple XP-G P60 drop-in, and till this day I still think: that is way too bright.
Also, the HDS Ra clicky, when I first grabbed it I thought: this thing is made to last 10 lifetimes!
I was surprised as well when I first opened my 4Sevens mini CR2. It is so tiny and has 180 lumen. It is truly a micro rocket.

I am not saying I was not impressed with the JB RRT-3 or the TK70. But I think that when I received both lights I was already prepared for the outcome.

But my first real surprise was with my very first real flashlight, a Fenix P1D-CE. I bought it on September 15th, 2009 for my birthday. When it arrived I had to wait 1 week until I got a CR123. The first time I turned it on I was so impressed... I knew that moment that flashaholism was going to be my next hobby.


----------



## Samy (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

My Fenix E01 - it's small and light and runs forever and is incredibly tough. Always there ready to go.

And recently my Zebralight SC51. I have always dismissed them because i thought they were ugly in photos but it's one of those lights that is actually really quite good looking in the flesh compared to pictures. The light output and quality of beam for it's size is simply amazing. I don't know how they do it! And the UI has been a real surprise, it's so natural and easy to use - i love it!

cheers


----------



## Cataract (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

Good surprises:
Malkoff MC-E Neutral: 400 lumens of flood. Lights up the whole field for a good 30 yards like daylight and objects are still visible up to 50 yards.

TK70: WHOA! I can see the trees at ~200 meters (I definitely need a range finder)

Neutral Surprise:
Last saturday I was on a lumens craving, so I set out to the field. Here my crazy config:
On my head: Fenix HP10 combined with the Fenix Headband and a Nitecore IFE2 + Fenix PD30
Around my neck: Zebra H51FW
On my belt (horizontal holsters): Predator and my Malkoff MC-E
On my backpack shoulder strap: Led Lenser M7R pointing down and set to flood
In my hands: TK70 and TK40
Everything was set on turbo and I felt like I didn't have enough light! My wallet is now thinking about running away...

Negative surprise:
The Nitecore IFE2 has only half the throw of my old PD30 R2


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

Another big fan of the Zebralight (SC50w). Use around the house is a joy.

Geoff


----------



## varmint (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

Mine would be a Streamlight MicroStream AAA, I use it all the time, less than 1 AAA per month, great little light, I would strongly recommend this light.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

I was suprised with the ItP EOS and Olite EOS I purchased one of each, one AA and an AAA. Great little twisty lights at a great price point. Either of these lights will repalce a MiniMag and do everything better. and are 1/4 the size and weight.


----------



## AutoTech (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*



whiteoakjoe said:


> I was suprised with the ItP EOS and Olite EOS I purchased one of each, one AA and an AAA. Great little twisty lights at a great price point. Either of these lights will repalce a MiniMag and do everything better. and are 1/4 the size and weight.


 
I've got an ITP A3 EOS 'upgraded' AAA light on my keys, superb little light and without doubt one of the most useful lights I've got.


----------



## Chidwack (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

My first 2xAA light, Quark AA2 Tactical impressed me when I used it outside. I didn't expect it to light anything up past 30-40 yards. I liked it so much that I bought 2 less expensive similar lights. Jetbeam BA20 and Klarus P2A. Both were brighter than the Quark and battery life is about 1/3 longer. 
Biggest surprise was my Xeno E03. I got the light before the 14500 Li/ion batteries arrived. Tested it on AA NiMh battery and it was ok. Put a 14500 in and the whole room came alive. WOW! That's a lot of light for $30.

On the disappointing side I would have to say it's a Monster Flashlight P7C 900-5 which is supposed to be 900 lumens. Only slightly more noticeable light than my Olight M20s and it's 340 lumens and not near as much throw. Less than one half the battery life of the Olight.


----------



## Imon (Sep 29, 2011)

I think my biggest surprise is the Mini-Maglite LED.
When it came out a few years ago I had written off Maglite as either obstinate or behind the times. Maglite was like a big oil tanker in which the captain had fallen asleep and just woke up before hitting some rocks.
Anyways I was pleasantly surprised by the Mini-Mag LED and since then Maglite has come out with some decent lights. They're definitely heading in the right direction.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a few examples,

1. Zebralight H501 - I thought I would use it maybe once or twice a month outdoors but found out I now use it every night, it is indeed my most used light source and one of my most useful light.

2. Fenix E05 - I originally thought well ok another keychain light it might work it's way in rotation on my keychain but it is by far the most useful keychain light I ever used and it never leaves my keychain.

3. Zebralight "handheld" light's - Yes when I first read the infamous "Zebralight is making flashlight's" thread I had long since known how good my H501 headlamp was and thought well ZL's handhelds will be "ok" but would never replace my Fenix and Surefire light's for EDC. Now a year or so later I can't find anything better than Zebralight's EDC handheld's.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 29, 2011)

Neutral surprise: Malkoff M91W. It's underwhelming when white wall hunting in the house. 

Positive surprise: Malkoff M91W. It's the perfect output of light, all the time. Whether I'm looking at something close or walking through the woods, it seems to always have the perfect light output. Also the CRI is fantastic outside. And it does throw fairly well.

M91W is being used in a 2x 18490 Surefire C3


----------



## kelmo (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty much any light I dig out of storage. 

Currently it is a 6P. I just got this wild urge to take it on my last camping trip. Then I remembered why I kept it and why I pick up P60s here and there when they are cheap on the Marketplace.

Then there is my beloved Arc AAA. It is so trustworthy. Always in my pocket. The DS nichia is by far my favorite version. Angry blue light always brings a smile to my face.

Something else will surprise me later. I got a lot of lights in storage just waiting to be rediscovered!


----------



## jondotcom (Sep 29, 2011)

My Olight I2 first surprised me because it is so small and light, and then surprised me again when I put a 14500 in it and it is as bright as my Xeno E03 XM-L (with a nearly identical hot spot and beam).

I'll be picking up an i3 AAA to go even smaller.

This light really opened my eyes and now I see my collection of 18650 batteries and flashlights in whole new light :sick2:


----------



## tel0004 (Oct 30, 2011)

For me, it was a surefire 6p LED. Bought it on clearance for 21.00. Before that I had really only experienced mag lights, and the difference was amazing.


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*



Chidwack said:


> My first 2xAA light, Quark AA2 Tactical impressed me when I used it outside. I didn't expect it to light anything up past 30-40 yards. I liked it so much that I bought 2 less expensive similar lights. Jetbeam BA20 and Klarus P2A. Both were brighter than the Quark and battery life is about 1/3 longer.
> Biggest surprise was my Xeno E03. I got the light before the 14500 Li/ion batteries arrived. Tested it on AA NiMh battery and it was ok. Put a 14500 in and the whole room came alive. WOW! That's a lot of light for $30.
> 
> On the disappointing side I would have to say it's a Monster Flashlight P7C 900-5 which is supposed to be 900 lumens. Only slightly more noticeable light than my Olight M20s and it's 340 lumens and not near as much throw. Less than one half the battery life of the Olight.



Those E03's on a 14500 are pretty sweet. I made a point of trying to use it in today as a tool, rather than just a wow stick. I used it on low Under my bath when replacing the pipework to the taps, it was actually really nice as it's so floody. I tried out my 14500 equipped tiablo tl-1 in the same setting and it wasn't nice.

My latest surprise was a titanium sunwayman V10R, surprising in that it's not my 'shelf queen'. Out of all my lights it's the last one I'd have imagined carrying every day getting marked up, it's so darn cool having that variable ring. From early starts, until I go to sleep at night it's always at hand lately.


----------



## LightJaguar (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

For me its the Surefire C2/M2. It surprises me in a lot of ways that I sometimes wonder if I should be surprised at all. The versatility of drop ins, ad ons, configurations is outstanding. It surprises by the wow factor that it has on other people even before I turn it on. There is something about it that raises some feelings ingrained in the subconscious of many people who see it and it causes them to admire it. Now I have a better understanding on why kings had scepters and crowns to adorn themselves with. 

Another flashlight that surprizes me a lot is the cheap $15 dollar flashlight that has been my main work horse for over a year now. I live it because its a TIR optic and it can use AA/CR123/RCR123 batteries. Being a DX flashlight I thought it would last only a few weeks. The clip came off pretty quickly but the rest of the light is pretty sturdy. It fits right in my pocket and sometimes I don't even notice it. It has taken a beating but its still chugging along. I'm very impressed by it and it has been my longest serving EDC and work light. For $15 dollars its not bad at all. Love how I can use CR123 and AA batteries cause they are both free at work.


----------



## fishx65 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

Since it's bowhunting season here I'm always blown away by my 4 Seoul modded Propolys. These are the lights I hand out to my hunting buds for late night tracking duties. These 4aa torches are plenty bright and have an incredibly looooong regulated runtime. No modes, just push the button and get to tracking! They don't look so good any more but they still work perfect after all these years.


----------



## wollie88 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

Got my romisen rc-g2 in the mail last week, got to say i was verry impressed. Not by the amount of light, but by the amount of throw.


----------



## thaugen (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Your most suprising lights?*

I was pleasantly surprised that the HDS Clicky 120T actually lived up to all the hype here on cpf!


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 31, 2011)

positive surprise: Zebralight SC51, or most of the Zebralights in AA format. why? impressive lumens output from a 1xAA NiMH cell, and the small size.

negative surprise: Sunwayman V10a: no reverse polarity protection. very dim light and inserted a cell backwards. toasted at least one IC (smell) and $82 went poof! admittedly my fault, but neither the dealer or Sunwayman itself could help or sell another head alone. No more Sunwayman lights for me.


----------



## Bertrand (Oct 31, 2011)

4sevens mini 123 Quark has definitely impressed me so far. Super small and tons of output for a little guy as well as 3 useful light levels. All for $40. It knocked a much more expensive light (Surefire T1A) off my keychain for now. I figure this will be my test light from 4sevens. If it holds up to the abuse of being on my keys then I will be snagging some more of their products.


----------



## abinok (Nov 2, 2011)

my most surprised was when I first pushed the go button on my Mag 623. going from a ROP to 6000 lumens of brilliant overdriven Incan goodness elicited immediate and uncontrollable giggling. I still remember it all these years later.


----------



## Kilted (Nov 11, 2011)

moldyoldy said:


> negative surprise: Sunwayman V10a: no reverse polarity protection. very dim light and inserted a cell backwards. toasted at least one IC (smell) and $82 went poof! admittedly my fault, but neither the dealer or Sunwayman itself could help or sell another head alone. No more Sunwayman lights for me.



Moldyoldy, for your fix see; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326056-Sunwayman-V10A-reverse-polarity-protection.

=D~~ Kilted


----------



## moldyoldy (Nov 12, 2011)

info read. good solution. one question in that thread. Thanks!


----------



## swingert (Nov 12, 2011)

Most surprising was when I received my mini AA warm white. I was amazed at how pleasing I found the tint compared to the cool whites, and even the zebralight "warms". My only disapointment was that they sold out before I got another. I started scrounging for other true warm LED lights and have since come up with a mini 123 warm, a xeno E03 xm-l warm, and just ordered a mini AA high CRI yesterday. Given the temperature range listed for the HCRI version at between 2,600-3,200 K I think I will be very happy.

Aso, when I dropped a 14500 into the xeno I was doubbly suprised, by the amazing amount of light that can flood an entire room while tail standing with warm and cozy ilumination.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 12, 2011)

swingert said:


> Most surprising was when I received my mini AA warm white. I was amazed at how pleasing I found the tint compared to the cool whites, and even the zebralight "warms". My only disapointment was that they sold out before I got another. I started scrounging for other true warm LED lights and have since come up with a mini 123 warm, a xeno E03 xm-l warm, and just ordered a mini AA high CRI yesterday. Given the temperature range listed for the HCRI version at between 2,600-3,200 K I think I will be very happy.


The warm MiNi AA is one of my favorites too and I've got the hCRI version on the way as well. Judging by comparison to my modded V10R Ti I expect the tint to be closer to 'neutral' and only appearing warm next to cooler lights


----------



## swingert (Nov 12, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> Edit: Not meaning to hijack this thread. Perhaps better to take my question up in your thread on the LED forum HERE;
> 
> *Good idea. OT comment deleted.*


----------

